# Northern Utah Retriever Club



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone have a status update?

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## troubadour (Mar 3, 2009)

open will start the water blind in the morning , henninger won the qual


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you troubadour!

Do you have open call backs and/or Q placements?

Thanks!


----------



## troubadour (Mar 3, 2009)

i dont have the open callbacks i was at the q all day but q placements are
1st dog 20 storm/john h go brown dog
2nd dog 1 nelly/don wannebo
3rd dog 21 minnie/jim peterson
4th dog 16 woody/brian johnston
rj dog 9 nelson/ted shih

ill postup open placements tomorrow night


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Don Wannabo and Nelly !


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any more info on the Qual. Dog # 20 "STORM" is our dog and we are anxious for any more news on what happened. Thanks. Dave and Tina Frankel


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Dave said:


> Does anyone have any more info on the Qual. Dog # 20 "STORM" is our dog and we are anxious for any more news on what happened. Thanks. Dave and Tina Frankel


Other than you now have A QAA'd dog?  Congrats..... I bet your pro will be _happy_ to give you the blow-by-blow details!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Any derby info?

Mike


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Open Results*


1) Gretzky O: Vaughn, H: Schrader
2) Oatie O/H: Linda Erwin
3) Mootsie O/H: Shih
4) Annie O: Noga, H: Schrader
RJ) Mozzie O/H: Shih
J) Ruby O/H: Wilson
J) Lightning O: Doherty, H: Fangsrud


----------



## troubadour (Mar 3, 2009)

i really enjoyed judging this qual, storm was only 1 of 4 that did the first series triple RIGHT and he nailed the key short retired bird blinds were good and did very well on the last series he ran a very nice trial and was the most consistent


the derby will start the third series in the morning


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Ted for posting the Open results. Congratultions on Mootsie's 3rd place and your RJ and Jam.
Congratulations to Lind and Oatie on the second place.
Marie


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

troubadour said:


> i really enjoyed judging this qual, storm was only 1 of 4 that did the first series triple RIGHT and he nailed the key short retired bird blinds were good and did very well on the last series he ran a very nice trial and was the most consistent
> 
> 
> the derby will start the third series in the morning



Thank you for the info on STORM and how he ran at the qual. We are very proud of him and it is nice to know that he ran a good trial. Thanks again....

Dave and Tina Frankel
College Station, TX


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone on the Q and the Open.

Special shout out & congrats to Tom Vaughn, Linda Noga and Bill Schrader.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> *Open Results*
> 
> 
> 3) Mootsie O/H: Shih
> ...


mom Kweezy says cool and way to go kiddos.....you too Ted......

also congrats to my friend Tom Vaughn and Gretzky for the Open win


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> *Open Results*
> 
> 
> 1) Gretzky O: Vaughn, H: Schrader
> ...


Congrats to my friends the Erwin's with the Open 2nd,
another good finish Ted, way to go, you got a lot of bullets in that kennel of yours Congrats...


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Tom Vaughn, Linda Noga & Bill on 1st and 4th in the OPEN!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Linda Erwin and Oatie. He is now *FC*-AFC Suncrest Wild Oats


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats to Dave and Storm on the qual win and becoming QAA!!

Congrats also to Ted Shih for another very nice weekend with the Freeridin crew!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Amateur Results*

1) Pride O/H Pampy
2) Abby O/H Hurst
3) Shorty O/H Bechtel
4) Nelson O/H Shih
RJ) Wilson O/H Furlano

Sorry, do not know other Jams

Ted


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Ted! Great weekend, congratz also to Tom Vaughn, Bill Shrader and Gretzky! Sister Trader is cheering from Kansas!

Aaron*


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> *Amateur Results*
> 
> 1) Pride O/H Pampy
> 2) Abby O/H Hurst
> ...


That's one way to get out of the Q! Congrats!

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks to the NURC club for a great trial. Congrats to all that finished and placed!! 

FOM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

K G said:


> That's one way to get out of the Q! Congrats!
> 
> kg


Thank you, Keith

Nelson is starting to put things together. He won the Q at Pikes Peak two weeks ago. Now an Amateur Fourth.

I scratched him from the Q at Fort Collins.

I think it's time to see how he runs with the Big Dogs.

Ted


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

WOW, you and Nelson are smokin' Ted. All the dogs seem to be doing really well. Hope for the best and good luck at Fort Collins Retriever Club this weekend.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Still no derby results?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

What little I recall - some other dog called Bullet (I think the goofy owner is Dan somebody  ) got 3rd, Shane got 4th with a dog named Ruger I do believe and Mike Boley and Chilli-dog got RJ.....

FOM


----------



## John Schmidt (Jun 20, 2003)

I do have the results and will likely post them to EE tonight, but after getting home at 10:30 last night I am bit of a walking zombie at the moment. 

John Schmidt
sec/treas NURC


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

John,

You worked your rear off, I swear everytime I turned around you were buzzing by on some errand....you and the club did great! Thanks for putting on the trial, I think I will have to stay up there for the week next year, God what a beautiful place to have a trial - okay minus the lightning  not fun in a little tent! 

Thanks again and kudos to the NURC!

FOM


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

FOM said:


> John,
> 
> You worked your rear off, I swear everytime I turned around you were buzzing by on some errand....you and the club did great! Thanks for putting on the trial, I think I will have to stay up there for the week next year, God what a beautiful place to have a trial - okay minus the lightning  not fun in a little tent!
> 
> ...


John is one of the best on the planet in my book and he always RUNS........he makes me tired just watching. FOM...sorry I didnt really meet you up there. I was marshalling the q and am. 

I AGREE that it is not a tent friendly place in a lightening storm!!!!!!!!!! Holy crap I thought we were going to fry at one point!

That has to be one of the prettiest places a trial has ever been held!

KC


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

KC,

We met sort of  Dog #4, running around from stake to stake myself! It was a great run trial, beautiful grounds! Got to see deer, my family claims to have seen moose too!

Looking foward to next year....the drive home made for a long weekend, but God was it fun!

FOM


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Also CONGRATS to Mike Boley who received a JAM in the Amateur!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats, Linda Noga, on the Derby 4th with Ruger, so two 4th's and a Jam for his first 4 Derbies, not too bad, you guys must be doing something right!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats out to Mike Boley and Dan Hurst!!!


----------

